# sega



## yo me moi

Hola a todo el mundo, ¿qué quiere decir en español la palabre "sega"?
Gracias a los que me respondais.


----------



## irene.acler

Hola y bienvenida a WR.
"Sega" tiene dos sentidos principales:
1. siega
2. paja (como en español, se suele decir "farsi una sega" = hacerse una paja).
Y también se usa en la expresión "che sega" (o "che palle"), para decir que alguien es harto de algo por ejemplo.


----------



## Neuromante

irene.acler said:


> Hola y bienvenida a WR.
> "Sega" tiene dos significados (Queda mejor, visto que son palabras distintas en español que no tienen ninguna relación) principales:
> 1. sierra
> 2. paja (como en español, se suele decir "farsi una sega" = hacerse una paja).
> Y también se usa en la expresión "che sega" (o "che palle"), para decir que alguien está harto de algo por ejemplo.


 
Disculpa las correciones


----------



## irene.acler

No no, muchas gracias. Cuando ves que escribo burradas, corrígeme, por favor! 
Pero no entiendo, por qué has puesto "sierra"? Bueno, mi diccionario pone tanto _siega _como _sierra_. Hay diferencia entre las dos?


----------



## bgvega

¡Hola!
Vulgarmente "sega" es "paja". No sé si es el significado que buscas.
Un saludo


----------



## irene.acler

Sí bueno, yo he puesto todos los significados que conozco, como no nos ha dado más contexto..


----------



## bgvega

¡Hola Irene!
Tu respuesta es muy completa. Tardé en contestar al primer mensaje y por eso no leí el tuyo, sino ya no hubiera contestado porque tú ya habías solucionado la duda.
Un saludo


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, bgvega! 
Por cierto, bienvenido a WR!


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> No no, muchas gracias. Cuando ve*a*s que escribo burradas, ¡corrígeme, por favor!
> Pero no entiendo, ¿por qué has puesto "sierra"? Bueno, mi diccionario pone tanto _siega _como _sierra_. ¿Hay diferencia entre las dos?



Aunque no es una burrada


----------



## irene.acler

Ehm, gracias, Dudu.


----------



## Neuromante

Irene, scusa il ritardo, vide la tua domanda uscendo da casa è per un momento mi hai fatto venire il dubbio. O controlato Siega sul dizzionario, più che altro perche andavo dal dentista è non ero molto a posto (Non paura di lui, ma di avvermi masacratto un dente definitivamente. Per fortuna è bastata un po di colla)

Dunque, al sodo:
Si sonno diverse.
Siega è il falcimento dei campi di grano, porta o l´articolo o una prepozzione, mai sentita senza, ti pregherei di dirmi la parola italiana.
Serrar e il verbo Segare da cui Sega sarebbe Sierra. Anche la ferramente, come in italiano se dice come il tempo verbale.


Poi quel tuo ves non è tanto sbagliato. Lo puoi usare tipo:
Ai fatto una figuracia terribile, e uno presente si è resso conto, li lo puoi ussare, ma come ordine. *Subito *che vedi che mi sbaglio, voglio che tu mi facia correzione È un po limitata, ma qualche volta giusta. Nel tuo caso no, per via del resto dalla frase.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Irene, scusa il ritardo, ho visto la tua domanda uscendo da casa e per un momento mi hai fatto venire il dubbio. Ho controllato Siega sul dizionario, più che altro perché andavo dal dentista e non ero molto a posto (Non ho paura di lui, ma di avermi massacrato un dente definitivamente. Per fortuna è bastata un po' di colla)
> 
> Dunque, al sodo:
> Si sono diverse.
> Siega è il falcimento dei campi di grano, porta o l´articolo o una preposizione, mai sentita senza, ti pregherei di dirmi la parola italiana.
> Serrar è il verbo Segare da cui Sega sarebbe Sierra. Anche la ferramenta, come in italiano si dice come il tempo verbale.
> 
> 
> Poi quel tuo ves non è tanto sbagliato. Lo puoi usare tipo:
> Hai fatto una figuraccia terribile, e uno presente si è reso conto, li lo puoi usare, ma come ordine. *Subito *che vedi che mi sbaglio, voglio che tu mi corregga. È un po limitata, ma qualche volta giusta. Nel tuo caso no, per via del resto dalla frase.



Perdona, pero sigo no entendiendo. Si no me equivoco el uso del subjuntivo  es necesario con "cuando" cuando se refiere al futuro, verdad? Entonces sí en este caso se usa el subjuntivo. Pero no entiendo cuando el uso de indicativo es correcto.

En cuanto a siega/sierra, ahora entiendo la diferencia:
1. la siega es el "falciamento", y en italiano se usa la palabra "mietitura";
2. la sierra entonces es la "sega", el instrumento para serrar.

Ahora lo entiendo todo. Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

En español va en Indicativo la parte principal de una frase compuesta, supongo que es igual en italiano. En este caso cambia la intensión de la frase según el modo verbal

Si quieres resalta que cuando vean que te equivocas quieres que se te corrija pones Ves, Cuando quieres pedir que te corrijan cuando te equivoques pones Veas

Es bastante sutíl en los matices pero un error solo se nota en los complementos de la frase. Más o menos como cuando se pueden usar diversas preposiciones cambiando apenas la frase.


----------



## irene.acler

Mmm, es más difícil de lo que pensaba..De todas formas, gracias por la explicación.


----------



## yo me moi

Neuromante said:


> Irene, scusa il ritardo, vide la tua domanda uscendo da casa è per un momento mi hai fatto venire il dubbio. O controlato Siega sul dizzionario, più che altro perche andavo dal dentista è non ero molto a posto (Non paura di lui, ma di avvermi masacratto un dente definitivamente. Per fortuna è bastata un po di colla)
> 
> Dunque, al sodo:
> Si sonno diverse.
> Siega è il falcimento dei campi di grano, porta o l´articolo o una prepozzione, mai sentita senza, ti pregherei di dirmi la parola italiana.
> Serrar e il verbo Segare da cui Sega sarebbe Sierra. Anche la ferramente, come in italiano se dice come il tempo verbale.
> 
> 
> Poi quel tuo ves non è tanto sbagliato. Lo puoi usare tipo:
> Ai fatto una figuracia terribile, e uno presente si è resso conto, li lo puoi ussare, ma come ordine. *Subito *che vedi che mi sbaglio, voglio che tu mi facia correzione È un po limitata, ma qualche volta giusta. Nel tuo caso no, per via del resto dalla frase.


 

Sierra en español también es un conjunto de montañas.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, yo me moi, tienes razón.
Pero en qué contexto te interesa conocer la palabra "sega"?


----------



## rocamadour

irene.acler said:


> Sí, yo me moi, tienes razón.
> Pero en qué contexto te interesa conocer la palabra "sega"?


 
Irene.a tiene razón... Todavía no sabemos si hemos llegado a la traducción correcta ya que nos falta la frase completa (o por lo menos un poquito de contexto...)


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Perdona, pero sigo *sin entender*. Si no me equivoco el uso del subjuntivo es necesario con "cuando" cuando se refiere al futuro, verdad? Entonces *sí* en este caso *sí *se usa el subjuntivo. Pero no entiendo cu*á*ndo el uso de indicativo es correcto.
> 
> En cuanto a siega/sierra, ahora entiendo la diferencia:
> 1. la siega es el "*falciamento",* y en italiano se usa la palabra "mietitura";
> 2. la sierra entonces es la "sega", el instrumento para serrar.


 
*Falciamento è desueto, vero? Si dice falciatura.*




Neuromante said:


> En español va en *i*ndicativo la parte principal de una frase compuesta, supongo que es igual en italiano. En este caso cambia la inten*c*ión de la frase según el modo verbal
> 
> Si quieres resalta*r* que cuando vean que te equivocas quieres que se te corrija pones Ves, Cuando quieres pedir que te corrijan cuando te equivoques pones Veas   *Che confusione, Neuro! ti consiglio di usare un linguaggio più semplice.*
> 
> Es bastante sutíl en los matices pero un error solo se nota en los complementos de la frase. Más o menos como cuando se pueden usar diversas preposiciones cambiando apenas la frase.


 


irene.acler said:


> Mmm, es más difícil de lo que pensaba..De todas formas, gracias por la explicación.


Ma va, cosa dici mai! 
Passato-> Quando ti ho visto, ti ho salutato
Presente-> Quando si dorme, si sogna 
*Futuro->* Verrò quando avrò finito questo lavoro (=cuando haya acabado)

*Cuando veas (futuro) que escribo burradas, corrígeme (futuro)*

*DRAE: *
*Cuando:*
Si estas oraciones expresan tiempo futuro o hipotético, se construyen en el español moderno con el verbo en subjuntivo; no se considera correcto hoy el uso, en estos casos, del futuro de indicativo ni del condicional o pospretérito, que deben reemplazarse, respectivamente, por el presente de subjuntivo y por el pretérito imperfecto o pretérito de subjuntivo: 
_«¡Qué terror cuando se le presentará _[ _presente_]_ la candela y cuando empezará _[ _empiece_]_ a cubrirle el frío sudor de la muerte!»_ ; 
_Estaría dispuesto a hacerlo cuando ella querría _[ _quisiera_]. 

La aparición en estas oraciones del futuro de indicativo era normal en el español medieval y clásico, y hoy se da a veces en el español hablado en Cataluña y en zonas de Aragón por influjo del catalán.


----------

